# In drill does not work +short



## bagas (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello.
In drill(1) does not work `+short`.
Anyone know if `+short` will be implemented in drill(1)?

Example command.
`drill -x 77.88.5.115 +short`


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2021)

(I've removed the old thread)

Yes, that would be nice. It's one of the reasons why I'm still using dns/bind-tools (which includes dig(1)).


----------



## bagas (Sep 14, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Yes, that would be nice. It's one of the reasons why I'm still using dns/bind-tools (which includes dig(1)).


I also use dig because of +short.
Why do the drill developers not finish the job if they made an analogue of dig, thanks.
But it’s not destiny to see it through to the end!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2021)

It was quickly put together due to the removal of the BIND suite from the base. It was never intended to be as feature rich as the original dig(1). It was certainly never created to have the exact same feature set, it was put in there because without the BIND suite there wasn't any tool left to do some DNS queries with. host(1), nslookup(1), dig(1) all came from the BIND suite.


----------

